# OFFICIAL IBO Worlds Picture Thread (100/pics)



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Here are my pics from the Worlds....I tried to get alot of pics of "faces in the crowd"...always fun to look for people we know...

The first bunch is the usual motel room, buddy shots....blah, blah, blah...

View from our balcony...we stayed at the Telemark Motel...which I liked, but my buddies thought was gross...










Nerdhick and Hilltop Hunter...my roomates for the weekend...THANKS GUYS!










The room.










I felt obligated to take a "before pic"










Self portrait...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

When we rolled into town the ole HilltopHumper decided he needed to go to a salon to get his hair did....so we did...



















He got gyped...........


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Then we went up to the vendor area...which Nerdhick said was "148 steps from the motel"...

About a half mile worth of steps up the mountain...I decided to hitchhike....thanks to the guy and gal who picked us up!










Course he wasnt going slow uo that hill though.......


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Guess who's truck this is!?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I had to buy a rhinehart 18-1 to practice at the motel...so Nerdhick and I commendeered the Telemark sign, gingerly placed in front of the walk in cooler...we got 40 yards out of it...

Nerdy...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The next morning we meandered over to the practice butts by Burger King...Nerd shot, I took pics..

Alot of faces here;


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

More;


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I liked this pic...deserved it's own post...

Bold Liquid Gold in the early AM...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mountain in background....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

YEP Nerd! That one missed the bag!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

back at the Motel after practice, we checked in with the families while waiting for our shoot times...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Then I practiced on my personal range behind the motel....Nerd took the pics...





































Nerd can resist the camera...but dang he ugly


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

So then Nerdy headed up to shoot the course...and I decided to work on my release a bit...

...at 5 yards...

...IN the motel room.










The cot, mattress, and pillows were a great backstop for the 18-1


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Great Pics. My wife and I chatted with the three of you at the Gin Mill.
The Chicken Fried Steak looked good. And the poor dude busted on Main Street with his Big Rig.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

pe3d said:


> Great Pics. My wife and I chatted with the three of you at the Gin Mill.
> The Chicken Fried Steak looked good. And the poor dude busted on Main Street with his Big Rig.



Hahahaaaa Yes! That was great! Nice talking to you!

We bumped into our bartender from the Gin Mill, Saturday night at Balloons...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Saturday morning...practice butts...










The lift to the top.........










I rode up with a very nice lady who is a Mathews Pro...I hope she did well...but for the life of me, cant recall her name...

Nothing but sky......










View from the top.....(with my Vortex binos, I could see Pat from Bowtech go into his trailer...)


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Back at the hotel - hanging with some good guys...Rascal from AT is in the bunch.....



















Coors Light Pro Staff


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PHOTO ESSAY....NEEDS NO WORDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















Wait for it...............wait for it...............


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok...here's the bulk of the "Faces in the Crowd" pics... these are from the Easton Shoot Off thing...

Me and the guy from EVL


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Those electric quads were the shizznits!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

These guys called themselves "Hot and Heavy".....Whatever..........


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shout out to TRU Ball!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Now...here is where the MAGIC happens........









I have had an itch to shoot an X-Force for some time....and finally had an opportunity to here...

BUT..I love the looks of the X series...the Firestor, X, the Mach X....so my first PSE ever shot was the single cammed Mach X.....nice. 

Then came the X-Force DS....HOLY FREAKING CRAP!!!!! UNREAL! I was amazed.... SMOOTHER TO DRAW, HOLD, AND SHOOT than the single cammed Mach X... both bare bows...I shot it a few times....the X-Force is ALL THAT AND THEN SOME! 

But..then Hilltop Humper took the reigns...the PSE rep even took the time to change it to Virg;s draw length...

Yeah...we BOTH want one now!


















We were even lucky enough to have a nice Canadian kid let us shoot his tricked out XFSS...and THAT was nice too... thanks!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok...that about if...except for the madness back at the hotel....

We enjoyed staying with some good guys in the same motel...chatted until the wee hours....



















RASCAL!!!!!!!!!




























Chicks dig the pink Bohning hat!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

And the last 2 pics were a few hours after this; 













Back at the hotel...mere seconds from passing out asleep...

I had a cookie..............










And we all posed for ther parting shot......









*
CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> *YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



TOO FUNNY!!! That is me in the red TRUBALL hat over his left shoulder.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Well ya shoulda said hello! LOL!


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i found local shooters from my area in 4 different pics


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

NYBowhunter911

great pics........hope to see ya next year


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Dan your in the wrong line of work you should be photographer.... great pics..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hilltophunter said:


> Dan your in the wrong line of work you should be photographer.... great pics..


Yeah....right....I am VERY surprised those pics from the Eagle Eye shoot werent more "shakey":wink:

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

MOre pics here at EVLrocks....thanks to Quavis. 




























http://evlrocks.com/main.php?g2_itemId=18786


----------



## T.R.U Shooter (Aug 25, 2008)

i just have to say this i would marry that women in the last pic, ok besides that looks like a great time next year i mite have to make way out to something like that .thanks for shareing :darkbeer:


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Great Pics Slappy!!!


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> PHOTO ESSAY....NEEDS NO WORDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait my friend, your time will come!! HA HA HA


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> PHOTO ESSAY....NEEDS NO WORDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

rascal said:


> priceless


Hush up and pull your pants up son!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Great pics! I am not in them (cant stand my picture taken)! I seen a lot of people I know though...

Great job!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ne pics of the easton eagle eye finals??? Great pics btw!!


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*Great Pictures!!!*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

jwolfe78 said:


> ne pics of the easton eagle eye finals??? Great pics btw!!


No sorry......they had SO many shooters and we were STARVING!:darkbeer:


Who loves ya Nerdy!?!?!?:wink:


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Your Easton Eagle Eye pics reminded me of something I noticed when I was there: that is an awful lot of jorts in one place!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

lot of pics...with the famous MEGADAN martinez...and team DY OPTIC.... NICE


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Jorts FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

great pics!!!!!!


Nice to see that Bass and Bucks hat,,way to go rascal.........


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Kung Fu Panda was also there


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

:set1_applaud:


NYBowhunter911 said:


> Kung Fu Panda was also there


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> great pics!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nice to see that Bass and Bucks hat,,way to go rascal.........


I am in the BowTech hat. But Bass and Bucks was represented well will about6 or more shooters.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Kung Fu Panda was also there


Kung Fu Rocks!! Where are ya Joe?!?!?!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NerdHick said:


> Kung Fu Rocks!! Where are ya Joe?!?!?!


Most likely at the DOJO eating bamboo!:wink:


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Most likely at the DOJO eating bamboo!:wink:






LOL!! LOL!!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Now...here is where the MAGIC happens........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, i like to see that, and i know it happens often, seeing a spyderweb target in another companies booth, They are great arent they. At nationals this past year, thats what everyone that wanted to shoot a PSE came and shot. I just had to laugh
Great pics.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*ibo worlds*

I am looking to go to the worlds next year, it looks like everyone had a great time with the best of weather to go along with the shoot.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Oh man - I can NOT frigging wait until next year!


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pics!!!! I also cant wait till next year and see you guys again


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Look what I found!!


:bearpand:


:bearpand:


:bearpand:


:bearpand:


:bearpand:


:bearpand:


:bearpand:


HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

mines better


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Classic!!!


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol wait till i show fu this


----------

